# A NEOS rant



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

I purchased a Beretta NEOS last year and now it tends to sit ignored. Partially it's because I'm shooting more centerfire. Partially because it hurts my hand to shoot it.

The danged grip is just TOO SMALL! I have a side project where I'm building up layers on a replacement grip but still, this thing is PLASTIC. It shouldn't be more than a couple of hours of work to design a larger version and send it off to be stamped out by the thousands for Beretta.

I mean, why bother with making them in assorted colors if they are all the same tiny size? Do I care if my grip is red or blue? I care if I can shoot the pistol accurately and comfortably.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've held the gun a couple of times, and I don't really care much for the grip either...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I picked up one at the gun show. I didn't care much for it. Some little kid knocked me out of the way to show it to his dad. I just smiled and walked on.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I picked up one at the gun show. I didn't care much for it. Some little kid knocked me out of the way to show it to his dad. I just smiled and walked on.


U mean U didn't show that kid how to properly hold the gun between his butt cheeks after he knocked U out of the way?

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ha! Ha! After raising a house full myself I know how it can be with the little ones. I think I might have been like him at 8 or 10 yrs old wanting Dad to buy it in the worst way. After all that thing in Red looks like it could save the world. Ha! Ha!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

They do look like ray guns!


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

Baldy said:


> ..I think I might have been like him at 8 or 10 yrs old wanting Dad to buy it in the worst way../quote]
> 
> You'd have only put your eye out.
> 
> Those Neos point like a turd. I'd close my eyes, pick it up with my shooting hand and EVERY time I put eyes to the sights it was crooked in my hand. I'd have a better chance hitting something by throwing it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

DD your probly right I didn't get that far with it. I just didn't like the feel of it. That little boy was so excited I had to laugh.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

My brother has one but I've never fired it. As big as it is and in 22 I wouldn't have figured it would be painful at all to shoot. I did think it looked kinda silly.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I just picked one up.
Funny it felt like it was made for my hand and my wife loved the grip too. I went to pick up a ruger mark II and got the NEO instead.
Off to the range later this week.

AFS


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

AFS give us a range report on it and some pictures will ya? I was wondering how it shot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Let us know how U like it when U shoot it....


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Will do!

Going tomorrow I think.
Wife can't wait and the red dot is mounted.

AFS


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

This gun is fun!!
Shot 2 types of Ammo.
CCI mini mags and Remington.
The CCI ammo had the NEO performing flawlessly. After the Red Dot got sighted in I was shooting 1 inch groups at 10 yards without any effort. The trigger was super.With the Remington I had 3 FTF (Fail to Feed) in 200 rounds. I had to resight the reddot as the Rem was shooting about 2 inches low from the CCI. The Remington was giving me about 1 1/2 inch groups. 
Photos to follow.

AFS


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I always liked CCI's better than Rems anyway.


----------

